# Keyboard Uppercase letters



## BallaterBoy (May 5, 2007)

Hi

Sounds silly but it is an annoying problem and is not easy to explain. this message itself will demonstrate. i have a dell keyboard SK 8135. when i type (here or in word or anywhere i have to constantly check back for uppercase or capital letters. i have to very precisely press the shift key otherwise i just get lowercase. Is there a setting somewhere in XP or the Keyboard settings where I can make the shift key more sensitive?

Thanks

You can see from this message (which i have not altered) how this happens


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi BallaterBoy,


Sounds like a hardware issue.

Have you tried a different keyboard?

lol
Hew


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi BallaterBoy,

Keyboards (as I'm sure you already know) come with a Caps Lock key that when pressed and released will yield all capital (uppercase) letters. Otherwise, all keys should normally yield lowercase letters, and only uppercase when the Shift key is simultaneously pressed (as you described).

At least, that is how every keyboard I have ever known works normally.

If you want uppercase, just press the Caps lock key, and you will get all uppercase. Press it once more to go back to lowercase only, or when normally in lowercase and only one or two uppercase characters are needed just use the Shift key as you have.

-- Tom


----------



## BallaterBoy (May 5, 2007)

Yes I do know how to use a keyboard. Don't think you have quite grasped what i am saying. When typing normally, you sometimes need to press the shift key in order to change a letter to a Capital letter (as in the word Capital in this sentence). I'm saying that the shift key is not always very responsive to this unless you press it hard. you then end up having to go back through to change the casing. (As in i am earlier on)

i wanted to know if there was anything in XP settings that made the keboard keys more sensitive to the touch, the same way you can alter speeds on a mouse.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

You can go to CONTROL PANEL>KEYBOARD but doubt any of the settings there will resolve the problem, but worth a try. I suspect it's keyboard problem and would try another since they are relatively inexpensive.

You can turn off computer, turn keyboard upside down and drop it several times w/keys facing down to get loose dust / dirt out from under the keys, wipe it off good with a microfiber cloth. Other than that, not much you can do.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I normally from time to time use compressed air to blow in among the keys to rid it of dust particles that will at times prevent the keyboard from performing as it should - I have a small portable electric air compressor that does a very nice job of it as opposed to buying a can of compress air at the computer stores.

-- Tom


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

lotuseclat79 said:


> I normally from time to time use compressed air to blow in among the keys to rid it of dust particles that will at times prevent the keyboard from performing as it should - I have a small portable electric air compressor that does a very nice job of it as opposed to buying a can of compress air at the computer stores.
> 
> -- Tom


Yeah, me, too! Have blown a few keys far away, too.


----------

